# Mid-East Ohio Model Engineering Exposition 2014



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 8, 2014)

Who's going!

We are about a week and a half out and I was just wondering who is going to Zanesville this year. I have been going from the first show on and have been watching it get bigger every year. Would be nice to watch that trend continue. I plan to be in the hall around 1:30PM Friday afternoon.


----------



## purpleknif (Oct 8, 2014)

How big is it ?


----------



## kuhncw (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Steve,

I am looking forward to attending Zanesville, along with a couple other fellows.

I certainly hope Dick, the fellow from Ohio who built that great running V-12, will attend.  

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 8, 2014)

purpleknif said:


> How big is it ?




I think last year was about 75 tables.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 8, 2014)

kuhncw said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I am looking forward to attending Zanesville, along with a couple other fellows.
> 
> ...




What about Mr. Clark, will Ron be there with the straight 6 screamer.


----------



## picks27t (Oct 8, 2014)

Will see you there Steve


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## kuhncw (Oct 8, 2014)

Ron should be there.

Chuck


----------



## BobsModels (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi

 I will be driving out with my friend Jim on Thursday, see you on Friday

 Bob


----------



## Art K (Oct 15, 2014)

Unfortunately where it's usually the week after my anniversary this year it is the weekend of my anniversary. So maybe some time in the future I may make it, it wont be this year.
Art


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 16, 2014)

Art K said:


> Unfortunately where it's usually the week after my anniversary this year it is the weekend of my anniversary. So maybe some time in the future I may make it, it wont be this year.
> Art



Your missing out on a great opportunity. What gal wouldn't wan't to spend that special day at a model show?

I'm all loaded up! Will be pulling out about 6:00AM. Heading over to New Springfield for some auto parts and then to Zanesville. Should roll in about 1:30. I sure hope there is some of Mrs. Debolt's chili left when I get there.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 19, 2014)

A few from this weekend

http://s770.photobucket.com/user/stevehuckss396/library/Zanesville2014


----------



## kuhncw (Oct 20, 2014)

Steve,  thanks to you and Peggy for taking and sharing the photos.

Great show as always.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Art K (Oct 20, 2014)

Steve,
Thanks for all the photos, cept for the fresh air in the living room I almost feel like I was there. I saw Phil Finney's Crosley inline 4 was he there from Chicago or just represented by his engine?
Art


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 21, 2014)

I talked to the fellow that was there and I believe it was the builder.


----------

